# D3 Beta keys?



## Big-bang (28. März 2012)

Hallo,

Ich frage mich gerade ob es noch möglichkeiten gibt einen beta key zu bekommen die verlosung auf buffed hab ich leider verpeilt -.- daher wollt ich hier mal fragen ob jemand weiß wo man noch einen key abstauben könnte oder vlt gibts ja leute die einen zuviel haben (wäre ja zu schön ).Das wars auch schon schönen abend noch.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. März 2012)

das erscheint in unter 2 monaten, gibt keine gewinnspiele mehr. mit glück wirft blizz nochmal nen paket raus für einen eu server lasttest


----------



## Dagonzo (28. März 2012)

Füll dein Account-Beta-Profil aus und hoffe einfach darauf.


----------

